# console fonts



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 28, 2010)

What is the best and smallest fonts i can use in console mode? (the black screen with big gray letters before startx )


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2010)

They're all in /usr/share/syscons/fonts/ and they're all 8x8, 8x14 or 8x16.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 28, 2010)

but witch of this is the best?
Is a hudg list


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2010)

Try them, I have no idea what your monitor is like or how good your eyes are.

Also keep in mind that most are for foreign language support.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 28, 2010)

I have 26" iiyama monitor.
I wanted the smallest possible and a good seeing font.
Like monospace for example. Ok. I will try them all


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2010)

They're all monospace.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 28, 2010)

a.ok!


----------



## aragon (Jul 28, 2010)

You probably want to experiment with VESA mode too...


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 29, 2010)

Swiss is nice, but to get small glyphs you'll have to use a small mode (134x43, x50, x60 or one of the VESA modes).
There's some fairly new stuff for amd64, but i386 probably still works best.  Higher modes will have significant slowness in terminal response.
[cmd=""]vidcontrol -i mode[/cmd] to list, & more at vidcontrol(1).


----------

